# Experienced Player seeks D&D/d20 in Worcester, MA



## celticryan (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello all,

I just moved to Worcester with my wife to finish my Ph.D. at a local university.  I played a lot of D&D/d20 fantasy before I moved.  I was in a game from Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved and loved that system and world.  Also played a straight D&D setting/rules.  And I DM-ed a game set in The Black Company Campaign Setting which I thought was great.  I am 25 and like to fit in to all kinds of games.  I would like to play with a fairly serious group on a regular basis.  I am open to just about anything.  One caveat though, my wife works 2 jobs and we only have one car, so the closer the game is to Worcester, the better.
Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## dpetroc (Sep 13, 2005)

Ryan,

I run a game out of Holden -- about twice a month on Saturday nights.  It's a homebrew D&D 3.5 setting (with a more 1st edition feel) with a celtic flavor to the society and characters.  I live 'bout 5 miles from WPI.

I'd be happy to discuss the possibility of your joining our game.  Email me at dpetroc@ix.netcom.com and don't mind the spam filter.


----------



## Larry Fong (Sep 28, 2005)

*Chelmsford?*

..............


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 30, 2005)

What about Providence?


----------



## brocktoon (Oct 19, 2005)

*Still looking?*

Hi Ryan-

If you are still looking for a game, please feel free to contact me:

barakblackburn THE AT SIGN yahoo DOT com

We meet about once a month on Saturdays or Sundays. Right now we're starting/ continuing a hi-level D+D game in Eberron. We play in Holland, MA, our members travel from southwest CT, and eastern and western MA to play.

Our group includes a graphic designer, engineer, teacher, and game designer. We're all professional types who like having a fun time around the table.

Later,

barak


----------

